# Washington, PA, 6/3?



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I saw there is a MECA event going on 6/3 in Washington, PA. I've never been to one and was gonna go. Just seeing if other people were gonna be there.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

wish i could make that one, but thats a 5 hour drive.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> I saw there is a MECA event going on 6/3 in Washington, PA. I've never been to one and was gonna go. Just seeing if other people were gonna be there.


Chris Zennar runs an excellent event and he is a phenomenal judge. If it's close I would highly recommend you head out. I would love to go buts impossible for me on a Fri nght


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea I'm only 40 minutes from there. Not planning on competing or anything (not even close to that level yet!), but wanted to hear some other cars and check it out.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm considering it


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> Yea I'm only 40 minutes from there. Not planning on competing or anything (not even close to that level yet!), but wanted to hear some other cars and check it out.


You should enter, gives you a good baseline as to where your car is and what's it's strenghths and weaknesses are. Chris is like a human RTA and he judges, would be a great experience.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lol been to or driven through washington so many times i lost track...ah this brings back memories.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

possibility for me 

bout 6 hours though 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Washi...,-77.310791&spn=3.632126,8.997803&z=7&iwloc=A


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> possibility for me
> 
> bout 6 hours though
> 
> Washington, PA - Google Maps


You should do it Poo, it's not like you have anything else to do.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

As of right now I'm in. Chris judges a really good show.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

chefhow said:


> You should do it Poo, it's not like you have anything else to do.


just twist the knife howard lol


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I am prob in--but its a quick judge and go situation. Show up--get judged, go home. Wife has to be at work by 1030pm---i live 3.5hrs away...show starts at 6...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> lol been to or driven through washington so many times i lost track...ah this brings back memories.


you're originally from Allentown aren't you?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> just twist the knife howard lol


****, you're loving this and you know it. After the stories I heard last weekend you deserve a break, I mean latrine duty and socks are rough on a guy.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

eviling said:


> you're originally from Allentown aren't you?


NO, he's originally from China.
Then moved to NJ
went to school at Carnegie Mellon in Pittsburgh


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

chefhow said:


> ****, you're loving this and you know it. After the stories I heard last weekend you deserve a break, I mean latrine duty and socks are rough on a guy.


i told those stories in _confidence!_ i thought it was between mic and i!

i cant believe you guys are talking behind my posterior! some nerve you guys got! 



:laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> NO, he's originally from China.
> Then moved to NJ
> went to school at Carnegie Mellon in Pittsburgh


i guess my biographer responded first lol


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> I am prob in--but its a quick judge and go situation. Show up--get judged, go home. Wife has to be at work by 1030pm---i live 3.5hrs away...show starts at 6...


If you are going, I would love to hear the AR duo setup! 

Edit: What class would I have to be in with wideband drivers mounted in the a-pillars? (if I decided to enter)


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Car competes in Modified. I should roll in by 5pmish
Need to leave no later than 7


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yay 6 hours


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

So youre on your way?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

so, whats the tally?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I place first in my division (Modex). Go team DIYMA.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

tintbox said:


> I place first in my division (Modex). Go team DIYMA.


grats  those L4's really do sound amazing...still kind of angry that you hurt my ears with out warning with those JL's but i'm torn between being angry or being impressed. what amps were poweirng those Jl's anyways i forget. 

edit - i remembered you had jl powering JL


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Wanted to make it badly however work had to come first and lack of a copilot coupled with a 5 hour drive nixed the plans...

Looking at traveling to Williamsburg this Saturday..6 hour drive not bad lol..Next investment needs to be a damn trailer...

Nice job tintbox...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Placed second in my division for DIYMA and Audible Physics. It was one of the crappiest drives ive done in a while though. 6.5 hours by myself and I left at noon. Awards got done at midnight and I dodnt get home until like 11AM :-( 

But I do have 21 points now!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

The event was a real good time. I got to hear some cars, which was cool and placed first in modified SQ and for first for phat install! (unexpected to say the least..) Most importantly, I got some good pointers on what I can do to improve my car too. I need more volume was one of the comments (couldn't quite get to the 95-115 dB on one of the criteria). So I'm gonna look into some different amps with more power/headroom. It was good to be reassured that I don't have any issues with missing high frequency content w/o tweeters.



req said:


> Placed second in my division for DIYMA and Audible Physics. It was one of the crappiest drives ive done in a while though. 6.5 hours by myself and I left at noon. Awards got done at midnight and I dodnt get home until like 11AM :-(
> 
> But I do have 21 points now!


Oh man, that's a serious drive. Did you stop to sleep somewhere? Good to meet you out there and see your car!


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

another good job req/pooh

hope to see you in williamsburg, that will be the same sort of drive for me as you just experienced...this go round i will be up for more interaction and listening to other cars...kept to myself mainly in cockeysville with it being my first show and not knowing what to expect...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yessir's. 

it was nice to meet you and see your Subaru. i love those cars, they look super sexy.

we will see about williamsburg. luckily i know people in virginia beach and tintbox is a little over 1\2 way there so i might be able to crash at his place.

we will see :crap:


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

I see Zenner gave Tom a very good score did he upgrade his system?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

asota said:


> I see Zenner gave Tom a very good score did he upgrade his system?


if referring to tom shaw i believe he made some changes, amps perhaps and sub...he didnt have music playing at the show in baltimore...shame as i hoped a few of the first time show goers who havent heard it got a chance...that car is what inspired me to take mine to the level that i have..still remember first seeing the car and thinking "a car with 300,000 miles on it looking like that, no way it sounds good"...

one word..amazing


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Tom's car sounded good last year but I thought his mid-bass was a little low in the stage and was just a low 80's car and thats what he did at finals but to get a score like that from zenner he must have fixed that minor problem I thought he had.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

asota said:


> Tom's car sounded good last year but I thought his mid-bass was a little low in the stage and was just a low 80's car and thats what he did at finals but to get a score like that from zenner he must have fixed that minor problem I thought he had.


Toms car hasnt played music much period so im scratching my head on the score too.
He has some wonky head unit problem where it wont turn on when its above 70 degrees.....

all the arc amps are out of the car, hes running a bunch of cheap mismatched amps to fill the void for now


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Well without having anything to compare it to it sounded amazing to me...and again what helped get me into sq and meca/iasca...

Still learning...


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

I've heard tom's car a few times and enjoyed every demo. His car can get loud and still has the ability to sound stable. Thats not an easy task. Those cheap mismatched amps he has right now must be doing something right.


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

Man I'm so disappointed I missed this. There doesn't seem to be many shows within 5 hrs. of me, and this one was so close. I need to here some good set-ups. I live 15-20 min northeast of Pittsburgh. If anyone can let me know of any near me coming up, I would really apprecitiate it. I see there's one next week in Columbus, but it's far enough away that I probably can't make it. Thanks


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Go to Meca website there is a show in North Baltimore tomorrow and Pottsville Pa. next Sunday they are both close for you.


----------



## Xeonnemesis (Apr 3, 2011)

There will be two more shows in Washington PA coming up.

August 20th I think will be at Zenner's Shop
September 11th TDB location (maybe Jumpers?)

Also a show in Erie on August 28th if you're interested. As asota said, check out the Meca website, all the sanctioned events are listed there.

J


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Anybody going to these Washington meets?


----------

